# (Do we really need a) Toy Story 4



## Veho (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey, remember how Toy Story 3 brough the story of Andy's toys to a sentimental, fullfilling, widely praised, well-rounded, perfect conclusion to a perfect trilogy, and there was absolutely no need to add anything? 

Well _tough_. Here's the teaser for Toy Story 4, because this horse can still take a beating and they will keep flogging it for as long as it keeps printing money. 



​


I also hate this new Forky thing with a passion. 


Aaaanywhooo. Thoughts?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 13, 2018)

well, if it's popular enough they'll milk it for all it's worth regardless of diminished quality or how illogical the subsequent stories are.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2018)

Not really sure how I feel about another movie or the fork/non-toy thing.


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 13, 2018)

The only way for Pixar to destroy the story of the first three movies would be starting the fourth one as "the last movie was all a dream". Aside from that, what's done is done and they can make 20 more movies but the first 3 will still be fondly loved by everyone.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 13, 2018)

The ending of 3 opened up more opportunities for new plotlines.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2018)

Honestly, I just hope this isn't going to be the same plot as 2 like 3 was.


----------



## Lazyboss (Nov 13, 2018)

The real question is : DO we really need a thread like this?
The more they make, the more we can watch, simple as that.
It's not like it's going to destroy your childhood or something, or you are forced to pay to support the movie.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 13, 2018)

Here is another one.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice! Another new toys was coming now! So.... what next? Some good toys or bad toys? Think about it...


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 14, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Here is another one.



God I fucking hate the new trend to use black characters when they want to accuse white characters of being "lame".


----------



## Veho (Mar 19, 2019)

​


Meh.


----------



## migles (Mar 19, 2019)

Veho said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Meh.



seems to be the more of the same basically.. 
woody gets lost, other characters will search for him, there is this chick that tried to convince woody he should stay in the new cool place, woody realizes he belongs back home

altough i really tought it was funny that forky makes those kind of realization questions "why am i alive, what i do here"


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 20, 2019)

Toy Story meet Goosebump.... Nice!


----------



## D4X (Mar 31, 2019)

I think this is the first Toy Story movie where I felt like we didn't need a sequel, although I'm rarely disappointed with Pixar movies. It's probably going to be great, but will likely feel unnecessary.


----------

